# أشهر حوادث الطيران من 1937 إلى 2004



## محمد زرقة (10 مايو 2007)

التاريـخ . . . . . المكــان عدد الضحايا . . . نوع الطائرة - شركة الطيران​
معلومات أخــرى
يعني الرقم الاول التاريخ - والمدينه وبعدين عدد الضحايا - نوع الطائره
مايو 1937 نيويورك - اميركا 36 منطاد عملاق احتراق 
اغسطس 1944 فريكلتون - انجلترا 76 قاذفة قنابل بي24 اصطدمت بمدرسة 
مايو 1947 ماريلاند - اميركا 53 دي سي4 - ايسترن ايرلاينز سقوط 
مارس 1953 كراتشي - باكستان 11 كوميت - كنديان باسيفيك سقوط وكان هذا أول حادث لطائرة نفاثة 
يونيو 1953 طوكيو - اليابان 129 سي124 شحن عسكرية سقوط واحتراق 
ديسمبر 1960 نيويورك - اميركا 134 دي سي8 - يونايتد ايرلاينز اصطدمت مع مروحية 
يونيو 1962 باريس - فرنسا 130 بوينج 707 - أير فرانس سقوطها لدى اقلاعها 
يونيو 1962 جزيرة جواديلوب الفرنسية بالكاريبي 113 بوينج 707 - أير فرانس سقوط إثر عاصفة 
مايو 1965 القاهرة - مصر 121 بوينج 720 - الخطوط الباكستانية سقوطها بالمطار 
يناير1966 جبال الألب - فرنسا 117 بوينج 707 - الطيران الهندي سقوط 
فبراير 1966 خليج طوكيو - اليابان 133 بوينج 727 - اول نيبون سقوط 
ابريل 1968 ويندهوك - جنوب افريقيا 122 بوينج 707 - خطوط جنوب افريقيا سقوطها لدى اقلاعها 
مارس 1969 ماراكايبو - فنزويللا 155 دي سي9 - خطوط فنزويللا سقوطها لدى اقلاعها 
يوليو 1971 موريوكا - اليابان 162 بوينج 727 - اول نيبون اصطدامها مع طائرة ف86 الحربية وهبط قائد الطائرة الحربية بالمظلة واعتقل بتهمة الإهمال 
اغسطس 1972 برلين - المانيا 155 ايليوشن62 - خطوط المانيا الشرقية سقوطها لدى اقلاعها 
اكتوبر 1972 موسكو - روسيا 176 ايليوشن62 - الخطوط الروسية سقوط 
مارس 1974 باريس - فرنسا 346 دي سي10 - الخطوط التركية سقوط - أول حادث مميت لطائرات الجمبو 
ديسمبر 1974 كولمبو - سريلانكا 191 دي سي8 - تشارتر هولندية سقوطها وسط عاصفة 
اغسطس 1975 اغادير - المغرب 188 بوينج 707 - تشارتر اصطدامها بجبل 
مارس 1977 مطار تينيريفي - جزر الكناري 582 طائرتين بوينج 747 - شركتي بان اميريكان والخطوط الهولندية اصطدام الطائرتين على المدرج وهذه الحادثة اكبر عدد ضحايا لحادث طيران 
يناير 1978 شاطىء بومبي - الهند 213 بوينج 747 - الطيران الهندي انفجار الطائرة وسقوطها في البحر 
مايو 1979 شيكاجو - اميركا 275 دي سي10 - اميركان ايرلاينز سقوطها لدى اقلاعها 
نوفمبر 1979 جدة - المملكة العربية السعودية 156 بوينج 707 - الخطوط الباكستانية سقوط 
نوفمبر 1979 القارة المتجمدة الجنوبية 257 دي سي10 - الطيران النيوزيلاندي اصطدامها بجبل 
اغسطس 1980 الرياض - المملكة العربية السعودية 301 ترايستار - الخطوط السعودية احتراقها بعد هبوط إضطراري 
سبتمبر 1983 أجواء الإتحاد السوفيتي 269 بوينج 747 - الطيران الكوري اسقطت الطائرة من قبل القوات السوفيتية 
يونيو 1985 جنوب شاطىء ايرلندا 329 بوينج 747 - الطيران الهندي سقوط 
اغسطس 1985 جبل اوجورا - اليابان 520 بوينج 747 - الخطوط اليابانية اصطدامها بجبل وهذا اعلى عدد ضحايا لحادث لطائرة واحدة 
ديسمبر 1985 جاندر - كندا 256 دي سي8 - آرو للطيران سقوطها لدى اقلاعها 
يوليو 1988 منطقة الخليج العربي 290 ايرباص 300 - الخطوط الإيرانية الطراد الأمريكي فينسنس يسقط الطائرة 
ديسمبر 1988 لوكربي - اسكتلندا 270 بوينج 747 - بان اميركان انفجار الطائرة 
فبراير 1989 سانتا ماريا - البرتغال 144 بوينج 707 - انديبيندينت اير اصطدامها بجبل 
يونيو 1989 سورينام 176 دي سي 9 - سورينام ايرويز اصطدامها بأشجار عند محاولتها الثالثة للهبوط وضباب كثيف 
يوليو 1989 سيوكس - لوا 111 دي سي 10 - يونايتد ايرلاينز عطل بالمحرك 
سبتمبر 1989 هافانا - كوبا 126 اليوشن 62 - كوبانا دي افيشن اصطدامها بمبنى عقب اقلاعها بسبب شدة الرياح 
سبتمبر 1989 بيلما - النيجر 171 دي سي 10 - يونيون ترانسبورب ايرس إنفجار قنبلة بعد إقلاعها 
اكتوبر 1989 الهندوراس 127 بوينج 727 - تان ايرلاينز هبوطها بمدرج قصير في جو ماطر ورياح عاتية 
يناير 1990 نيويورك - امريكا 79 بوينج 707 - افيانكا سقوطها بعد نفاذ الوقود في محاولة الهبوط 
فبراير 1990 بانجالور - الهند 92 ايرباص 320 - الطيران الهندي خطأ بشري 
اكتوبر 1990 الكويت 130 اليوشن 76 - الخطوط العراقية اصابتها بصاروخ جو-جو بواسطة مقاتلة كويتية 
اكتوبر 1990 جوان زوه - الصين 128 بوينج 737 - خطوط جنوب غرب الصين و بوينج 757 خطوط زيمان بعد اختطافها اجبرت على الهبوط واصطدمت بطائرة أخرى 
مارس 1991 راس المشعاب - السعودية 98 لوكهيد سي 130 - القوات الجوية السعودية عند محاولة الهبوط في رؤية سيئة 
مايو 1991 ارياف تايلاند 223 بوينج - لاودا النمساوية انفجار الطائرة 
يوليو 1991 جدة - السعودية 261 دي سي8 - الخطوط النيجيرية سقوطها لدى محاولتها للهبوط 
اكتوبر 1991 كونديت - اندونيسيا 148 لوكهيد سي 130 - القوات الجوية الاندونيسية احتراق المحرك عقب الإقلاع ومحاولة هبوط فاشلة 
يناير 1992 ستراسبورغ - فرنسا 87 ايرباص 320 - اير انتر اصطدامها بجبال 
يوليو 1992 نانجينج - الصين 108 ياكوفليف - الطيران الصيني العام محاولة هبوط فاشلة 
سبتمبر 1992 لاجوس - نيجيريا 152 لوكهيد سي 130 - القوات الجوية النيجيرية تحطمها بعد خلل بمحركين بعيد الإقلاع 
سبتمبر 1992 كاثماندو - نيبال 167 ايرباص 300 - الخطوط الباكستانية ارتطامها قرب المطار 
نوفمبر 1992 جانجي - الصين 141 بوينج 737 - خطوط جنوب الصين اصطدامها بجبل 
ديسمبر 1992 طرابلس - ليبيا 157 بوينج 727 - الخطوط الليبية سقوط 
فبراير 1993 طهران - ايران 133 توبليف 154 - طيران ايران للسياحة اصطدامه بمقاتلة عند إقلاعها 
مارس 1993 سكوبيا - مقدونيا 83 فوكر 100 - بال اير مقدونيا تحطمها في جو من الثلج 
مايو 1993 ميديلين - كولومبيا 132 بيونج 727 - سام كولومبيا اصطدامها بجبل 
سبتمبر 1993 سوخومي - جورجيا 106 توبليف 154 - ترانس اير جورجيا اصابتها بصاروخ 
نوفمبر 1993 اوهريد - مقدونيا 116 ياكوفليف - افيامبيكس تحطمها وانفجارها عند محاولة وقف الإقلاع 
يناير 1994 سيبيريا - روسيا 124 توبليف 154 - بايكال اير تحطمها عند إقلاعها بسبب خلل في المحرك 
مارس 1994 مزهدريشينسك - روسيا 75 ايرباص 310 - الخطوط الروسية تحطم الطائرة بسبب عبث اطفال قائد الطائرة بكبينة القيادة 
ابريل 1994 ناجويا - اليابان 264 ايرباص 300 - تشاينا ايرلاينز سقوط وقد نجا 7 ركاب من الموت 
سبتمبر 1994 بنسيلفانيا - امريكا 132 بوينج 737 - يو اس اير سقوط مفاجيء بمقدمتها 
اغسطس 1995 سان فينسنت - السلفادور 65 بوينج 737 - افياتيكا اصطدامها بجبل 
سبتمبر 1995 كولمبو - سيرلنكا 81 انتونوف 32 - القوات السيرالنكية حدوث مشكلة بعد الإقلاع ومحاولة هبوط فاشلة 
ديسمبر 1995 جروسيفيك - روسيا 98 توبليف 154 - فار ايست افيشن اصطدامها بجبل بسبب انحرافها لأن احد خزانات الوقود بالأجنحة احدها مملوء والآخر فارغ 
ديسمبر 1995 كاهينجولا - انجولا 141 لوكهيد ل 188 - ترنس سيرفيس ايرليفت تحطم الطائرة بعد إقلاعها بسبب زيادة الحمولة 
ديسمبر 1995 وادي كاوكا - كولومبيا 160 بوينج 757 - اميركان ايرلاينز اصطدامها بجبل 
يناير 1996 كينشاسا - زائير 350 انتونوف - طائرة شحن سقوطها على سوق العاصمة ومعظم الضحايا على الأرض 
فبراير 1996 البحر الكاريبي 189 بوينج 757 - تشارتر المانية سقوطها في البحر 
يوليو 1996 نيويورك - اميركا 229 بوينج 747 - تي دبليو ايه انجار الطائرة وسقوطها في البحر 
يوليو 1996 نيويورك - اميركا 229 بوينج 747 - تي دبليو ايه انجار الطائرة وسقوطها في البحر 
نوفمبر 1996 دلهي - الهند 349 بوينج 747 - الخطوط السعودية تصادم مع طائرة كازاخاستانية ويعد أسوأ حادث تصادم 
ديسمبر 1996 بوجا - كولومبيا 163 بوينج 757 - اميركان ايرلاينز سقوط 
فبراير 1997 شمال إسرائيل 73 سيكورسيكي - القوات الجوية الإسرائيلية تصادم مع هيليكوبتر 
مارس 1997 مشهد - ايران 88 لوكهيد سي 130 - القوات الجوية الإيرانية تحطم بسبب خلل في المحرك 
مايو 1997 هانجتيان - الصين 35 بوينج 737 - خطوط جنوب الصين تحطم لدى هبوطها بقوة 
اغسطس 1997 اجانا - جوم 229 بوينج 747 - الخطوط الكورية تحطمها قبل هبوطها 
سبتمبر 1997 بوه نابور - اندونيسيا 234 ايرباص 300 - خطوط جارودا اصطدامها بجبل قبل هبوطها 
اكتوبر 1997 نيفو - اورغواي 74 دي سي 9 - استرال ايرس تحطم 
ديسمبر 1997 الشارقة - الامارات العربية المتحدة 85 توبليف 154 - الخطوط الطاجيكاستانية تحطمها قبيل المطار والناجي الوحيد هو مساعد قائد الطائرة 
ديسمبر 1997 باليمبانج - اندونيسيا 104 بوينج 737 - سيلك اير سقوطها في الجو 
فبراير 1998 باجالونجان - الفليبين 104 دي سي 9 - كيبو باسيفيك اير تحطمها عند محاولة الهبوط 
فبراير 1998 تايبه - تايوان 196 ايرباص 300 - الخطوط الصينية تحطمها قبل الهبوط 
اغسطس 1998 كيوتو - الإكوادور 72 توبليف 154 - كوبانا دي افيشن تحطمت واحترقت عند الإقلاع 
سبتمبر 1998 نوفا - كندا 229 بوينج ام دي 11 - الخطوط السويسرية سقوطها مقابل سواحل كندا في المحيط الأطلسي بعد خلل بغرفة القيادة 
ديسمبر 1998 سورات - تايلاند 102 ايرباص 310 - الخطوط التايلاندية تحطمت قبل الهبوط بسبب انعدام الرؤية 
فبراير 1999 مينداناو - الفليبين 104 دي سي9 - خطوط كيبو باسيفيك سقوط 
فبراير 1999 تايبيه - تايوان 196 ايرباص 300 - الخطوط الصينية سقوطها عند الهبوط 
مايو 1999 اندواس - بيرو 74 بوينج 737 - خطوط بيرو سقوط 
اغسطس 1999 بوينس ايرس - الأرجنتين 67 بوينج 737 - خطوط لابا سقوطها لدى اقلاعها 
سبتمبر 1999 نوفا - كندا 229 إم دي11 - الخطوط السويسرية سقوط 
اكتوبر 1999 نيويورك - اميركا 227 بوينج 767 - الخطوط المصرية سقوط 
ديسمبر 1999 سورات - تايلاند 102 ايرباص 310 - الخطوط التايلاندية سقوط 
يناير 2000 ابيدجان - ساحل العاج 179 ايرباص 310 - الخطوط الكينية سقوطها في المياه 
يناير 2000 كاليفورنيا - امريكا 88 ام دي 83 - الأسكا ايرلاينز سقوطها في مياه المحيط الهادي 
ابريل 2000 دافاو - الفليبين 131 بوينج 737 - الخطوط الفليبينية سقوط 
يوليو 2000 باريس - فرنسا 118 كونكورد - الخطوط الفرنسة سقوطها بعد إقلاعها بوقت قصير على فندق بضاحية بباريس 
أغسطس 2000 المنامة - البحرين 143 إيرباص 320 - طيران الخليج سقوطها بالخليج بعد عدة محاولات بالهبوط بعد إحتراق أحد محركيها 
اكتوبر 2000 رينوسا - المكسيك 88 دي سي 9 - ايرو ميكسيكو تحطمها قبل هبوطها على منازل وشارع 
اكتوبر 2000 باتومي - جورجيا 83 اليوشن 18 - القوات الجوية الروسية سقوط مفاجيء اثناء التحليق 
اكتوبر 2000 تايبه - تايوان 83 بوينج 747 - الخطوط السنغافورية اصطدامها بحائط اسمنتي أثناء الإقلاع في مدرج خاطيء 
يوليو 2001 بوردانوفكا - روسيا 145 توبوليف 154 - خطوط فلاديفوستك إنفجار وتحطم 
سبتمبر 2001 نيويورك - امريكا 92 بوينج 767 - اميركان ايرلاينز إصطدام بمركز التجارة العالمي بعمل إرهابي 
سبتمبر 2001 نيويورك - امريكا 65 بوينج 767 - يونايتد ايرلاينز إصطدام بمركز التجارة العالمي بعمل إرهابي 
سبتمبر 2001 واشنطن - امريكا 64 بوينج 757 - اميركان ايرلاينز إصطدام بمبنى وزارة الدفاع الأمريكية بعمل إرهابي 
سبتمبر 2001 بيتسبيرغ - امريكا 45 بوينج 757 - يونايتد ايرلاينز إختطاف وسقوط بعمل إرهابي 
اكتوبر 2001 البحر الأسود - روسيا 76 توبوليف 154 - خطوط سيبيريا سقوطها بعد إنفجارها بصاروخ عن طريق الخطأ 
اكتوبر 2001 ميلانو - ايطاليا 118 ام دي 87 - الخطوط الإسكندنافية اصطدامها بطائرة صغيرة عند إقلاعها 
نوفمبر 2001 نيويورك - امريكا 255 ايرباص 300 - الخطوط الأمريكية سقوطها على حي سكني بعد إقلاعها مباشرة وهناك قتلى على الأرض 
فبراير 2002 خرم اباد - ايران 117 توبوليف 154 - خطوط ايران اير تورز اصطدامها بجبل 
مايو 2002 داليان - الصين 112 ام دي 87 - االخطوط الشمالية الصينية سقوطها بالبحر بعد نشوب حريق على متنها 
مايو 2002 قرطاج - تونس 26 بوينج 737 - مصر للطيران اصطدامها بجبل قبيل هبوطها بسبب الأحوال الجوية 
مايو 2002 تايبه - تايوان 225 بوينج 747 - الخطوط الصينية سقوطها في البحر بسبب إنفجار 
يوليو 2002 الحدود الألمانية السويسرية 73 توبوليف 154 - الخطوط الروسية بوينج 757 خطوط Dhl للشحن بسبب خطأ برج المراقبة الأرضي تصادمت الطائرتين على إرتفاع 12000 متر


----------

